# Ransomware von "Anonymous"?



## computerbetrug.de (2 November 2012)

Es ist zur Zeit eine Ransomware in Umlauf, die angeblich von "Anonymous" stammt (was zu bezweifeln ist):
http://www.computerbetrug.de/2012/11/angebliche-anonymous-erpresser-software-aufgetaucht-7009/


----------



## AndreasHeiliger (2 November 2012)

Ich glaube auch nicht das es etwas mit Anonymous zutun hat. Ich hab auch schon von diesen versuchen das der PC erst gegen Bezahlung wieder frei werden soll gehört. Ich kann nur den Tip geben gute Schutz Software laufen zu lassen. Wenn mann trotzdem versehentlich irgendwo etwas angeklickt hat was diese Mitteilung ausgelöst hat. Dann sollte mann sich im Notfall mit einem IT Fachmann in Verbindung setzen wenn mann nicht so bewandert ist diese Meldung zu beseitigen. Keine Seriöse Firma würde auf diese Weise einen PC sperren.

Ich wunder mich auch das hier oben bei Newsbot ein Link zum Thema mit dem selben Thema erscheint. Also ich werde diesen Link nicht anklicken. Wer weiss wo dieser Link dann endet.


----------



## Hippo (2 November 2012)

AndreasHeiliger schrieb:


> ...Ich wunder mich auch das hier oben bei Newsbot ein Link zum Thema mit dem selben Thema erscheint. Also ich werde diesen Link nicht anklicken. Wer weiss wo dieser Link dann endet.


Wo soll der erscheinen?


----------



## AndreasHeiliger (3 November 2012)

Dieser Link hier bei Newsbot http://www.computerbetrug.de/2012/11/angebliche-anonymous-erpresser-software-aufgetaucht-7009/


----------



## Reducal (3 November 2012)

Das ist aber ganz schön albern, was AH hier in der Rubrik Nachrichten/Ankündigungen vom Stapel lässt. _Beantrage deshalb Verschub oder Löschung der Folgepsotings nach der Newsmeldung._

@AH, dieser Link führt (wie immer hier in diesem Thread) zur aktuellen Newsmeldung auf computerbetrug.de. Zur Info, die Administratoren dieses Forums hier sind auch die Admins von Computerbetrug.de - besser gesagt, das Forum ist ein beliebter Ableger der Website CB.


----------



## AndreasHeiliger (3 November 2012)

Danke für die Info


----------



## AndreasHeiliger (3 November 2012)

AndreasHeiliger schrieb:


> Danke für die Info


 
Ich habe nachgeschaut und der Link ist OK. Folgendes kann wieder raus aus meinem Post.
...Ich wunder mich auch das hier oben bei Newsbot ein Link zum Thema mit dem selben Thema erscheint. Also ich werde diesen Link nicht anklicken. Wer weiss wo dieser Link dann endet.


----------



## Heiko (3 November 2012)

Der Newsbot ist ein Forenaccount, der keiner Person zugeordnet ist. 
Sascha oder ich könnten das auch selbst veröffentlichen, so kann man aber "offizielle" Mitteilungen besser kenntlich machen. Der heißt deswegen "Bot", weil dann hoffentlich keiner auf die Idee kommt, dem eine PN zu schicken...


----------

